# Unions



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

That title oughta get your attention:laughing: 

Why can't Rick from Teutopolis, IL put freakin unions on each side of an RPZ as required by code? Why can't Rick use something a little more professional to mount it than shelf brackets. 


The bottom picture is an indirect waste floor drain :no: recieving backwash hoses from a pair of water softners.:no:

Rick from Teutopolis, IL, you may be licensed but, that is some major hackery.

I was at another place but, didn't think to snap a pic. Pair of RPZ's feeding H & C to a printing press AND a restroom group with water fountain:no:


----------



## Wiser (Jul 25, 2008)

:no: Nope, we like you just the way you are!


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

That's my 4-in-1.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Not a real good way to do an indirect waste. What stops the discharge hoses from pulling out or being kicked out? Something like this would be an improvement.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Plumber said:


> That's my 4-in-1.


Nope, that's my 1-1 :furious: Somebody used it for a chisel:hammer:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> Nope, that's my 1-1 :furious: Somebody used it for a chisel:hammer:


 Yeah, they go from 6 in 1 to 1-1 real quick like that!:bangin:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

*Who needs unions when ya got a sawzall?*

I like the 4" RPZ's with the rusted bolts so you can't get them out except doing a one handed cut with a sawzall. Good times.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Don't those hoses need a 1" air gap?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Protech said:


> Don't those hoses need a 1" air gap?


1.5" air-gap. 

Not stuffed in a FD riser that was never cut off and grated.:blink:


----------

